# Bike Rental in Dillon / Frisco / Breck?



## scottdill (Apr 26, 2007)

I am coming out to CO to do the Courage Classic in July and instead of packing up my bike I was looking into some rentals. Does anyone know of a place that might rent a decent road bike in Frisco/Dillon/Keystone/Breck or the surrounding areas? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks
Scott


----------



## ekemann (Sep 11, 2006)

heard good things in another forum about Colorado Bike Service in Vail (just over the pass) http://www.coloradobikeservice.com/rentals.html .


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Let me just say that the Courage Classic rocks for terrain and support. You'll LOVE it. And there are plenty of bike shops in Frisco, etc. that rent mt bikes and hybrids, but I confess that I don't know of any with road bikes. However, the pace and atmosphere would certainly allow for a properly fit hybrid... I bet even 1/4 of the riders are on mt bikes because they like the gearing (though that's more work than I personally would want).


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*At least one place in Breck*

It was a few years ago, so I don't recall the name, but there's a shop in Breck that rents road bikes. It was on the main sreet near the end of town (as you drive in from Denver/Frisco), if that helps...


----------

